# Photography anyone?



## halonine

Just wondering who here is into photography? Post some pics 

Here's a few of mine I'm fairly happy with.

Panorama shot of the marina at the Fraser Docks.









Some colorful graffiti near the Patullo bridge, old warehouse right next to the 'Surrey Fishing Dock'









Like the color on this one.









Mmmm, chrome.









Skytrain bridge at night. Long exposure.









Little dock in Ucluelet. I like the colors in this one.









Feel free to join in and post some of your own pictures 

Tyson.


----------



## alym

Great shots!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ursus sapien

good photography


----------



## halonine

Thanks 

I still stand by the fact that its NOT the camera, its the person, and, well, then lenses help heh.

All shot using an old cheap Canon Rebel XT. Entry level dslr. I know the shots are not spectacular, but I've seen a LOT of pics taken with reeaaaaal nice cameras, and they don't look good at all.

If you wanna get into photography, i would start small and affordable. Practice and patience is key. Keep trying something until you are happy with it. For example, i took about 100 pics of that skytrain bridge to get ONE that I was happy with. 

Post some pics people! 

Tyson.


----------



## bonsai dave

Great pictures. I'm just getting in to photography. I need to learn how to use my new d90.


----------



## Kolewolf

I'll join in.....

Here are some older photos before keeping fish took all my money....

Some Black and Whites...


----------



## Kolewolf

Some colour....


----------



## gmachine19

I'm into nature photography. Here's some of my better ones...


----------



## gmachine19

Awesome shot of the convention center (?) Kole!

I love your shot under the skytrain bridge Tyson. Did you setup at the park?


----------



## halonine

Nice shots everyone 

gmachine19: ya, i was setup at the park.


----------



## Kolewolf

Excellent shots Gill-a-monster!!! You have improved a lot. 

I have gone through many phases, form High grain black and white to contrasting colour to minimalism. Each phase had it's own merit and value.


----------



## BullDog

I've got just a point and shoot digital camera, but if you take enough pics, you're bound to get some nice ones.

Here's a few that I really like:
From New York:

























Chitsa Nitsa









Signal Hill, NFLD









Beach









This was sunset on Christmas day a few years ago:









Ponies



























And a more recent one from Vancouver aquarium:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

A couple of random shots:


----------



## ibenu

Some of the shots I am most proud of.... 
OP--- I swear the car headlight..red car.. I have seen that at my friend Richard's house... You wouldnt know the mayor of Continental coffee shop wold you??LOL


----------



## Earth Eater

Some recent shots with the dslr:
The babies 




































A beautiful lionfish:









A awesome beardie:









My dog Boodha:


----------



## bonsai dave

here are few pictures from our trip to australia.









My Wife Beth at the blue mnts in sydney behind her are the 3 sisters peak.








This parrot is one smart bird .It would get mad at me when ever i got to close to the fan. I think it was close to 40c that day.


----------



## halonine

Some beautiful pictures here people!! Keep it up! 

15 second exposure. Was about 930pm 2 weeks ago.









Impala SS









Chev gauges









Patullo bridge at night.









Swimming = death.


----------



## Luke78

Amazing photography everyone ! You all have skill and patience for the right photo , thanks for sharing.


----------



## alym

Here are some shots from the Games:


----------



## Mferko

gmachine19 said:


> I'm into nature photography. Here's some of my better ones...


AWESOME 
thats the kind of photography i like to look at


----------



## halonine

A few more to add.


----------



## Guest

pictures posted are amazing ... so many i could comment on they are all so beautiful :O)


----------



## Guest

*sorry for so many dog shots :O)*








- this picture was chosen as a background to bing.ca








- standing in the intersection of denman and robson looking towards the park








- view from lion's gate bridge








- i did not take this picture but it is cool during a foggy time in vancouver








- the west end from vanier park








- my dog digging a hole at second beach








- my most favourite betta of all time








- my old dog kapone loved to slide








- casey admiring herself on the laptop








- i was babysitting and not sure if my dogs would like kids, i guess they did :O)








- casey sneaking ball from a pit bull !!!








- dog sitting, where was i supposed to sit !!!








- casey in her papasan on the patio


----------



## halonine

Nice pics hoolagal. The first and last are my two favs. That first shot i'm assuming is shot from the lions gate? Pretty awesome picture nonetheless


----------



## Guest

thanks ... your pictures are great too ... first shot was from the lion's gate bridge :O)


----------



## gmachine19

Mferko said:


> AWESOME
> thats the kind of photography i like to look at


Thanks


----------



## halonine

Gonna revive this thread again. Took a trip to the Aquarium today, heres a few pics.


















































































Thanks for looking. 

Tyson.


----------



## gwcana

wow...what types of cameras do you all have? My pics always come out blurry and less defined.


----------



## halonine

I'm using a Canon Rebel XT. Lenses are 18-55mm f/3.5-5.5, 50mm f/1.8, 70-200mm f/4L


----------



## Jay2x

*photo*

Here are some of my samples:


----------



## halonine

I really like that last shot! Is that just a single wide angle shot, or is it stitched?


----------



## Jay2x

Just standard, and it's stitched...still cant afford a wide angle


----------



## halonine

Nicely done though. Looks good


----------



## Jay2x

You're shots are awesomer! hehehe. I wanna take photos like that!


----------



## halonine

A few more...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's a great shot outside of Joey's.


----------



## Hammer

Really cool


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

halonine said:


> A few more...


wow the pics of downtown are wicked . what kind of camera do you use


----------



## halonine

Thanks everyone.

Camera is a Canon Rebel XT (350D)


----------



## Sharkbait

Nice shots everyone 

Here are a couple from my recent trip to Mexico:









































































I don't think I'm allowed to post my website so let me know if you want to see more!

Thanks for looking!

-Aaron


----------



## rg500

Few shoots from Hawaii few years ago. Since this is a fish forum, here is one. He measured just under 6 feet. In case people don't know, sturgeon are catch and release. Shots from a 20d straight out of the camera. Sorry, don't know how to post pictures like everyone else.


----------



## alym

rg500 said:


> View attachment 1130
> 
> 
> View attachment 1131
> 
> 
> View attachment 1132
> 
> 
> View attachment 1133
> Few shoots from Hawaii few years ago. Since this is a fish forum, here is one. He measured just under 6 feet. In case people don't know, sturgeon are catch and release. Shots from a 20d straight out of the camera. Sorry, don't know how to post pictures like everyone else.


How did you get the guy on the surfboard flipping like that? Were you on a boat or something?!


----------



## t-bore

I have a D90 and a lot of pics but I don't have software to crop and resize the raw pics. What photo software does everyone use? I would also like to water mark my photos!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The D90 doesn't watermark the photos? My D5000 does it. However it doesn't shoot in raw either, so I'm not sure how that would work. The pros I've talked to like to use Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## Sharkbait

Lightroom is great when working in bulk for photos - especially if you're wanting to copy and paste similar settings. Photoshop I would use for a watermark - create your own and just duplicate the layer onto the photos you want.


----------



## neven

screw photoshop imo, go with GIMP its just like photoshop except totally open source. meaning you don't need to pay a ridiculous amount of money to simply crop and edit your photos.

Gimps interface is a breeze if you ever used photoshop

GIMP - Downloads


----------



## Sharkbait

I hate Gimp. But then again, it's all in what you want to accomplish from your photos. If all you're doing is cropping and minor adjustments (brightness/contrast), fine.

But honestly, you can't compare a free program like that to photoshop.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sharkbait, you seem to have a lot of experience with these kinds of software, especially Photoshop. For more than 2x the money, what does a n00b user like me get with Photoshop vs. Lightroom? Lightroom was recommended to us by a pro, as I'm having trouble keeping track of all the photos I shoot and the different subjects (this is my first digital SLR). I've got about 2500 photos that I've kept so far (probably another 700 or 800 I've discarded).


----------



## rg500

alym said:


> How did you get the guy on the surfboard flipping like that? Were you on a boat or something?!


I was on the dock. There were some many of them surfing. Can't believe I didn't see anyone crash into each other. Shot with a fast lens.


----------



## t-bore

2wheelsx2- I'm not sur eif the camera does it or not just got it a few months ago and still learning what all the button do! 

QUOTE Sharkbait, you seem to have a lot of experience with these kinds of software, especially Photoshop. For more than 2x the money, what does a n00b user like me get with Photoshop vs. Lightroom? Lightroom was recommended to us by a pro, as I'm having trouble keeping track of all the photos I shoot and the different subjects (this is my first digital SLR). I've got about 2500 photos that I've kept so far (probably another 700 or 800 I've discarded). 

I too am interested to hear about this!


----------



## Sharkbait

Lightroom is a beautiful program. It's not only a great way to make quick edits to photos, but it's also a great library system. It was designed by photographers for photographers to make our lives easier. If you're going to invest in a program, that would be my first choice.

For editing, you have your standard-advanced controls that can really enhance the quality of an image. It's not as complex as photoshop, but by far much more easier to use. The library system automatically reads the metadata from the picture file so that you can see: a) What camera was used b) Lens c) Exposure d) ISO ...the list goes on. Normally when I first started shooting I'd be writing all this down manually. HUGE help on knowing what worked and what didn't. Plus, you can rate your photos and flag them to filter the ones you like/don't like so they're easy to view.

Photoshop is a program where you have infinite control over the design of your photo. If you want to airbrush elements out of an image or add something, it's a lot easier to do in photoshop because you're not restricted. It's a lot more complicated because of it's limitless nature, but once you get the hang of it, you can do some pretty amazing things. I also would advise to have a fairly fast computer to run this program - it sucks up memory quite quickly.

Now, Aperture is another program of choice for photographers. Personally, I haven't used it much. Once you have programs that work for you, you don't really need anymore. Nikon, Canon...they all include their own filing system and editing progams. Lightroom and Photoshop are all you'll ever need. 

I'm sure you can download trial versions of these programs to test them out to see which ones work best for you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yep, you can download both photoshop and lightroom for trial. That's a great summary Sharkbait. Based on this, I'm going to try lightroom and if it works the way I want it, I won't even try Photoshop as time is at a premium for me. Thanks for that.


----------



## halonine

I also use Lightroom and Photoshop for everything. Tried out Aperture briefly, but went back to the Adobe software, I'm just more comfortable with it.

Even though I have both, I still mostly use photoshop.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

halonine said:


> I also use Lightroom and Photoshop for everything. Tried out Aperture briefly, but went back to the Adobe software, I'm just more comfortable with it.
> 
> Even though I have both, I still mostly use photoshop.


Doesn't photoshop pretty much do everything lightroom does? Is there any reason to have both? That's $1000 worth of software right there. I can buy a Blue Eye with that!


----------



## halonine

Ya, it pretty much does everything. That's why I just about only use photoshop.


----------



## t-bore

Sharkbait-Thanks for the summary!


----------



## Sharkbait

2wheelsx2 said:


> Doesn't photoshop pretty much do everything lightroom does? Is there any reason to have both? That's $1000 worth of software right there. I can buy a Blue Eye with that!


Photoshop is focused primarily on INDIVIDUAL photographs. So you're working on one item at a time. Like I said, Lightroom was designed by photographers. When coming back from a photoshoot, I'll have hundreds of pictures to go through. Lightroom is thumbnail based so I can quickly look through, flag, and edit the ones I want to keep. With Photoshop I have to open each file individually....this is what takes up a lot of the memory and makes it a tough program to run.

Lightroom also has a nice backup feature so you don't lose your work 

I personally use both...because Photoshop will allow me to manipulate the image even moreso than Lightroom. Look up the "Content Aware Fill" tool for Photoshop CS5. Absolutely incredible. They're almost making it too easy.

If you're finding yourself only working on a few photographs here and there, sure, stick with photoshop. But if you want the library feature of Lightroom to keep things organized, I'd go with Lightroom. Like any piece of technology, it's all about what you want to get out of it.


----------



## halonine

Content Aware Fill is unbelievable. Makes life a billion times easier heh.

I'm using a mac, so in Finder, i can preview every image in the directory using the spacebar, real quick, real easy. Then I open the one I want in PS.


----------



## Victor

i'll try to post some pictures. I just recently bought a macro 50mm lens and a telephone 70-300mm IS lens. I'm targeting a canon 10-22mm right now, so let me know if you see a good deal!


----------



## neven

From a personal use level, not professional, I find gimp to be just as good as photoshop. It takes a bit of work to find more advanced filters, but many people will be using only the basic features when it comes to personal photo's.

These features will simply, be cropping, resizing, compressing, converting image formats, colour balance adjustments, blur, sharpen, Text, watermarking, red eye reduction etc. They can even go to the more intermediate uses and mess with the many filters available with gimp. Just like many of us who used photoshop, we learnt more messing around with it, rather than being taught. When i first started Gimp, my dislike was simply being unfamiliar with it, but it is fairly similar to the classic photoshop interface many of us learnt on back in the day. I have long ago stopped making my own graphics, i dont make websites anymore, nor do i almost flawlessly super impose my friends heads into funny pictures, just personal photos of my family and fish tank now.

By all means though, try the trials, get a feel for the professional software so if you do want to get more into it, you know what you'll be getting into, but remember these are trials, they run out and then you have to make the choice to pay an asinine amount for features you'll likely never use, or to use pirated software that opens your PC to keyloggers, malware and virus.

Gimp will not ever equal these softwares *on a professional level* simply because the amounts of money adobe places into its future development whereas gimp is based off peoples free time. But i'd have to say, for opensource (free) software, its definately not crap, it can still be utilized on the professional level, people just don't because they're so used to adobe being everywhere.

Now yes i sound heated on this, but I dont mean offense to the people who oppose my heavily biased opinions. I just get sick of people promoting the best, most expensive solutions when there's plenty of other adequate solutions elsewhere for cheap or even free. Thats why i do many DiY things, that's why i promote opensource things like GIMP and OpenOffice.org (like MS office, but free). Same goal is reached, without a dent in the pocket book.

On a side note, most digital camera's include software with it, if you are after the very simple interface image adjustments, these are often more than enough, not confusing at all, and offer library management, nothing near gimp and adobe's software, but it gets most beginner's by. Dont go spending your money on software that costs $30, it'll be the exact same as your camera software, just a bit different user interface. GIMP and adobe will blow them out of the water feature wise.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I've seen the content aware fill, but I'm not after that level of work (not a pro, not even close), so I think Lightroom will be more than enough for my use, which is organization of my photos and bulk changes. Once again, thanks for the valuable input.

And Neven, I totally realize the value of open source, having been a Unix guy for the last 25+ years (I still use vi, even in windows), but when you have a problem, you have to rely on other people's fixes and ideas in their free time, so the sense of urgency is a bit different. It's the same reason I don't use Linux. I just don't have to time to tweak stuff like when I was single, and I want everything turnkey. If I have to diddle with something all the time, I'll just stop using it. I think GIMP might be valuable for some users, but it's unlikely to satisfy my needs. Of course, having things like GIMP and OpenOffice keeps the vendors sharp, which improves things for everyone....now how did we get to open source from photography again?


----------



## neven

because i am reknown for going off topic with great ease


----------

